# Low Country Boil



## kilo charlie (Aug 17, 2021)

Low Country Boil with Alaskan Snow Crab, Andouille Sausage, Sweet Corn, Red Potatoes, Eggs and Shrimp.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Aug 17, 2021)

Looks great.  Like the snow crab and egg addition. They added a nice twist.  Hard- or soft-boiled eggs? Thanks for the post.
John


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 17, 2021)

Wow that is quite the combo boil kilo, 
great scoff right there.
I would share with my wife , she can have the shell fish, the rest is mine

David


----------



## cornman (Aug 17, 2021)

Yum!!!  Been wanting to try this and your meal is making me drool…nice job!


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 17, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> Looks great.  Like the snow crab and egg addition. They added a nice twist.  Hard- or soft-boiled eggs? Thanks for the post.
> John



Thank you! 

Hard boiled.. threw them in the pot with everything else!


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 17, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Wow that is quite the combo boil kilo,
> great scoff right there.
> I would share with my wife , she can have the shell fish, the rest is mine
> 
> David



Thank you!

That's the great thing about a dish like this.. you can add or subtract whatever you like and once you dump it out.. eat what you want!


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 17, 2021)

cornman said:


> Yum!!!  Been wanting to try this and your meal is making me drool…nice job!



Thank you! 

It's pretty simple.. a pot of boiling water seasoned with Zatarain's Concentrated Shrimp and Crab Boil and some Old Bay Seasoning and just add things based on their cooking time. Potatoes first since they take the longest, in this case the eggs were second, then the corn, then Sausage and then the Crab legs.. Shrimp are always last since they only take a few minutes.  

I tend to buy what they call EZ Peel shrimp and leave the shells on so they hold in the seasoning.


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 17, 2021)

Looks good. Have wanted to try this but never have.


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 17, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> Looks good. Have wanted to try this but never have.



Thank you! 

It's pretty simple and the recipe is open to interpretation! Give it a try!


----------



## PPG1 (Aug 17, 2021)

That is a good looking low country boil.  This is coming from someone who lives in the low country of South Carolina


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 18, 2021)

PPG1 said:


> That is a good looking low country boil.  This is coming from someone who lives in the low country of South Carolina



Thank you! Appreciate the compliment!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 18, 2021)

That looks great!  Been to long.  I will have to do this soon.  I love crab but it has gotten to expensive for me.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 18, 2021)

Looks good, kc. That's a regular around here, but have never included the boiled eggs, have included the crab legs when they weren't so darn expensive. But like you said, it can be tailored to fit anyone's personal likes and tastes. When you get to the low country of South Carolina, many call it Beaufort Stew, but there are many who know it by its real name and that's Frogmore Stew. Frogmore, SC is a small fishing community where this dish supposedly originated...


----------



## radioguy (Aug 18, 2021)

We love our low country boils.   This swamp fire mix is the best, real cajun type HOT 🌶🌶


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 18, 2021)

Looks great from here man! Nice touch on the eggs never tried that before but will next time! Shrooms and Jalapenos are another additional favorite around  here.


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 18, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> That looks great!  Been to long.  I will have to do this soon.  I love crab but it has gotten to expensive for me.


 
Thank you! 
Totally understand the price of seafood is ridiculous!


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 18, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Looks good, kc. That's a regular around here, but have never included the boiled eggs, have included the crab legs when they weren't so darn expensive. But like you said, it can be tailored to fit anyone's personal likes and tastes. When you get to the low country of South Carolina, many call it Beaufort Stew, but there are many who know it by its real name and that's Frogmore Stew. Frogmore, SC is a small fishing community where this dish supposedly originated...



Thank you! 

And you're correct.. this does go by many names!


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 18, 2021)

radioguy said:


> We love our low country boils.   This swamp fire mix is the best, real cajun type HOT 🌶🌶
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think I've ever seen that seasoning around here.


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 18, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> View attachment 508076
> 
> 
> Looks great from here man! Nice touch on the eggs never tried that before but will next time! Shrooms and Jalapenos are another additional favorite around  here.



Thank you! 

I like the idea of the mushrooms and Jalapeños too!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 18, 2021)

It doesn’t get any better than that!
Very nicely done!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 18, 2021)

Looks great Charlie

Point for sure

Chris


----------



## civilsmoker (Aug 18, 2021)

Very nice!  sign me up for din din!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 18, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Thank you!
> Totally understand the price of seafood is ridiculous!


Just got back from store.  Up to $20 lb for snow crab now.


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 18, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> It doesn’t get any better than that!
> Very nicely done!
> Al



Thank you Al!


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 18, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> View attachment 508077
> 
> 
> Looks great Charlie
> ...


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 18, 2021)

civilsmoker said:


> Very nice!  sign me up for din din!



Thank you!


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 18, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Just got back from store.  Up to $20 lb for snow crab now.



I think it was $18.99 a pound for me but those 2 clusters were only like 1/2 a pound so it was acceptable for me.


----------



## savedbygrace (Aug 20, 2021)

Just a tip on boiling shrimp, once your water comes to a boil after you added your shrimp, we cook them on high for 3 minutes then take them out of the water. You will notice the shell pulls away from the shrimp making them extremely easy to peel.


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 20, 2021)

savedbygrace said:


> Just a tip on boiling shrimp, once your water comes to a boil after you added your shrimp, we cook them on high for 3 minutes then take them out of the water. You will notice the shell pulls away from the shrimp making them extremely easy to peel.



I always put the shrimp in last... I wonder if it makes a difference?  Seriously curious  not disagreeing with you.


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 20, 2021)

Man that looks good. I could hurt myself with that.

Jim


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 20, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Man that looks good. I could hurt myself with that.
> 
> Jim



Thank you!

It's easy to over do it! Haha


----------



## savedbygrace (Aug 20, 2021)

We either put ours in after all veggies and out of the water  or right at the end when everything is just about done.


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 20, 2021)

savedbygrace said:


> We either put ours in after all veggies and out of the water  or right at the end when everything is just about done.



So you don't think it makes a difference? I guess I've always done it right at the end so everything is hot.


----------



## savedbygrace (Aug 21, 2021)

No just as long as you take the shrimp out at the 3 minute mark It doesn’t make any difference. We’ve been boiling shrimp for as long as I can remember and in 51.


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 22, 2021)

Grand slam Charlie, you hit that a long way out of the park, looks delicious! RAY


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 22, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Grand slam Charlie, you hit that a long way out of the park, looks delicious! RAY



Thank you  Ray!


----------

